

Ask HN: how do you know about China's Startup - wenfeixiang

i want to know more about China's Startup,expecially mobile startup. 
Thanks!
======
mikeg8
Check this out.

<http://www.worldstartupreport.com/>

Only resource I know of that may be on track with what you are looking for.
Good luck!

~~~
wenfeixiang
thank you.i will get it

